# i know i'm probably a prude, but...



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...why is it that recent best actress winners have to be in films where they do basically soft core porn and act like whores to win that award-last year, halle berry won the award for monster's ball, where she did a graphic scene that bordered on x rated and this year diane lane has the front runner buzz for being in a flick about a wife who cheats on her husband for no good reason other than she gets the itch, with similarly graphic scenes...

Is writing scripts really getting THAT hard that screenwriters can only resort to graphic sex and foul language to grab attention???:shrug: :shrug:


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

so you saw both movies?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

I haven't seen unfaithful-i watched monster's ball when it hit sat this month-almost turned it off when sonny shot himself, but DID turn it off when the sex scene hit, mainly because it was more trash than i cared to see-didn't go back for the end of the flick either...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

What on earth is wrong with sex? Either doing it or watching other people doing it. Almost everybody's doing it. Your parents probably did it. I would rather watch Halle doing it than watch someone eat with their mouth open or blow their nose into a nasty handkerchief.

Yes, you _are_ a prude. Send me all your movies that depict people having sex.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by jrjcd _
> *
> Is writing scripts really getting THAT hard that screenwriters can only resort to graphic sex and foul language to grab attention???:shrug: :shrug:  *


I know what you mean. These actresses seem to sell themselves to the studio. At the risk of upsetting some of our female readers, the whole thing comes down to one thing. Women will do anything if the price is right (of course men can be the same way). It's a pity that some actors and actresses lower their standards to be the "best" in the business.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, nick...to be perfectly honest about it, i never had much use for sex as a SPECTATOR SPORT...but if THAT'S what turns nevelen's on....


----------

